
Ask HN: Integration testing with Database for OSS - jetti
I have an open source project that I run that requires database access in order to function properly. It currently supports MySql and Postgres and has queries that are specific to both databases (such as finding primary and foreign keys for each table). My question is what is best practice for an integration test when it comes to OSS, especially small, virtually unknown projects? I&#x27;ve thought of setting up a free instance of Amazon&#x27;s RDS but am hesitant to put that information out in the repo as who knows what people will do with it (even if it is read only). Any other ways to test the integration (maybe with docker)?
======
mtmail
[https://travis-ci.org/](https://travis-ci.org/),
[https://circleci.com/](https://circleci.com/) are free for public open source
projects. They come with databases pre-installed (or easy to add with one
line). You can set configuration values via the user-interface which get added
to a build and aren't public.

~~~
jetti
Excellent. Thank you for this, I will take a look. Do you have a preference
for one over the other at all?

